# Freestyle Canow Performance



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2019)

This fella is pretty smooth with his canoe.  We have a canoe similar in looks to his, and when we used to go out in it, we'd often laugh and call ourselves the 'canoe brothers', I was always in front and never really perfected steering the boat, but it was lots of fun for us and we never tipped it over.  

Anyone else here have a canoe?  I know Denise used to have a kayak.


----------

